# ISTANBUL | Bumerang Tower | 38 fl | U/C



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

*Bumerang Tower*
*Istanbul, Turkey*

http://www.bumerangkartal.com/

*HEIGHT:* -
*FLOORS:* 38 fl


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)




----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/pg/Bumerang-Kartal-1272771676115935/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/203916017_0EgNdZetiMpOIZ939-oJjxp9OYMuWFdwPhdLdTyeqqE.jpg









https://igx.4sqi.net/img/general/width960/55129147_vQZ7Z7NZGBR8-V2zYPkOoHUCSbc6YIhZVn-ysTKSESc.jpg


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

Picture taken by Edil Arda:


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://fastly.4sqi.net/img/general...lyzAG78UMYys_tvX4EEv5sINQkvxHc81EXCr1l7JI.jpg


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/pg/Bumerang-Kartal-1272771676115935/photos/?ref=page_internal









https://www.facebook.com/pg/Bumerang-Kartal-1272771676115935/photos/?ref=page_internal









https://www.facebook.com/pg/Bumerang-Kartal-1272771676115935/photos/?ref=page_internal


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

https://www.facebook.com/Bumerang-Kartal-1272771676115935/?ref=page_internal&mt_nav=0









https://www.facebook.com/Bumerang-Kartal-1272771676115935/?ref=page_internal&mt_nav=0


----------



## ozyland (Sep 30, 2010)

Taken today


----------

